

Google Research: Poetic Machine Translation - alecco
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2010/10/poetic-machine-translation.html

======
abecedarius
Another step towards Trurl's electronic bard!

If you'd like to see some unrelated but available and open-source code to
generate rhyming metric verse: <http://github.com/darius/languagetoys>. Unlike
the paper, this doesn't even try to preserve sense -- it just uses n-gram
statistics.

------
gjm11
The person who reviewed their paper did so in verse:
[http://research.google.com/archive/papers/review_in_verse.ht...](http://research.google.com/archive/papers/review_in_verse.html)
.

------
trop
This gives me the bad feeling of when SIGGRAPH used to have papers on
"artistic" filters (instant impressionism! instant woodcut!) by people without
a feel for the expressiveness of the medium which they are simulating. Such
work sometimes seems like subtle satire.

OTOH, I don't want to give the good Googlers short shrift, and it is certainly
welcome to consider the meter (and maybe rhyme) of generated text.

------
8ren
This is awesome, but no demo webapp.

------
clt
a research paper sublime

machine translation!

autumn rhymes abound

